# Chickens



## monkeyman1

Chicken pen is on the agenda this weekend!


----------



## Fish&Chips

You've been busy monkeyman. Slow down bud...lol.
Actually that's awesome. Post some pics when you get done with it.


----------



## Rubberback

Chickens like a lot of space. Build it big.


----------



## monkeyman1

Fish&Chips said:


> You've been busy monkeyman. Slow down bud...lol.
> Actually that's awesome. Post some pics when you get done with it.


It's a labor of love. We moved to the city for about 8 years, then back to the country. I'm bound up in an office M-F and can't wait to get outside and do this sort of thing. We're working to be more self-sufficient when and where we can. Not survivalist types, just like foods without junk in it.



Rubberback said:


> Chickens like a lot of space. Build it big.


The pen will be about 10x10 for about 8 hens, so 12.5 SF per hen should be enough. Will try and post build update pics - that's always fun to see for me when others do. But I know before I post the first pic that I'll get questions about why I built so he!! for stout. I've had roaming dogs kill my animals before and want to prevent this.


----------



## Meadowlark

I'm very interested in your project.....and looking forward to your pictures of its progress.

I have never been able to raise chickens (even though I would love to do so) because of the coyotes and pack of wild dogs around here. I wish you the best...and looking forward to your progress.


----------



## monkeyman1

Thanks Meadowlark. Unfortunately, years ago I had to shoot dogs for the reason you mention. They were decent dogs that went crazy for some reason, maybe the blood and the thrill of the chase. Sad day.


----------



## chuck leaman

My boy and I raise em. I moved a few months back and gave all but 5 hens away. We built a pen for them this time since the hawks and owls became a problem. We just picked up some new chicks a few weeks ago. 6 white leghorns, 2 rhode island reds, 1 silver laced wyandotte, and 3 domineckers. We are adding another 12x10 section to the pen and plan on letting them free range a few days a week during the Summer when the hawks arent as abundant.


----------



## monkeyman1

The wife bought Buff Orpington, Welsummer and Delaware, 3 of each I think. I know absolutely nothing about the breeds! The wife is having fun though!


----------



## chuck leaman

The eggs cant be beat. Get everyone you know to save egg cartons for you or you can buy them at Tractor Supply.You should get 3-5 eggs per week from those. My Son and I have a blast with them. He has a banny hen that is like a dog. Tame as all get out.


----------



## Rubberback

Don't use chicken wire use half inch hardware cloth with an apron around the whole coop like this.


----------



## chuck leaman

I have to split my chicks up this weekend. They are growing like weeds so I need to get the other brooder tub set up.


----------



## monkeyman1

Rubber back, I plan on using cattle panels and chicken wire. The panels will keep the dogs out, the chicken wire will keep the hens in. Only thing is, chicken wire doesn't last very long. May rethink the chicken wire. Would like a closer pic of your run/pen! Looks good.

What is that material on the house?


----------



## Rubberback

MM once again don't use chicken wire. Don't ever use chicken wire maybe for a trelis. A **** can rip right through chicken wire. The building is metal. I'll get more pictures. Here's another pen I built I keep quail in this one. Notice how big it is. Again birds like a lot of space. The extra space enables them to have the option to get away from one an another. Birds like to pick on one & another. Chickens are canibals.


----------



## jm423

Saw an article in a recent issue of some magazine -"Grit" I think, about chicken coops that you can slide along with small tractor or etc. Chickens like to graze and good for them. Might consider such an idea. If we ever get back into chickens, will go that way. Still remember how a wet fixed location chicken house smells, ain't going back there!


----------



## Cody C

Ours are about ready to be outside full time. 5 silver laced, 2 golden laced wyndottes, 3 barred rock, 2 Rhode Island, 2 buff orpingtons. 
They've been fun so far. Just hope we keep them half way safe. 


Cody C


----------



## fishnvet

We've had 6 to 12 laying hens for many years. Our pens do use chicken wire, but the walls and ceiling is made out of bull wire 2" X 4" and the chicken wire is wired to it. We have a ton of raccoons but they won't try to get in this as they figure out real quick they can't get thru the bull wire. I'm sure the hardware cloth will work fine as well, but I like the bull wire (utility panels) for the most secure wall as we have coyotes and foxes that will both grab a hen quickly. Our protocol has always been to have a fortress type coop that has a lot of room. We let the chickens out in the morning, and they come back and roost in the evening and we just close the door for the nite. Forget to close the door, and you'll lose chickens during the nite. We keep a rooster with them and that helps keep off the hawks and daytime predators, but around here the coyotes get shot at a lot and they usually keep their head down during the day. It's the nite that is the most dangerous. We have set up game cameras on the (closed) coop door and it's amazing what shows up every nite to stare into the coop and wish.

The pens pictured in this thread are nice, as they have covered yards for the hens for days when the weather is too bad to let them out, or if you won't be able to pen them up at dusk.


----------



## monkeyman1

Rubberback, I'll look for other wire at Lowes. But chicken wire is cheep )) and I'm using cattle panels too.


----------



## monkeyman1

Like fishnvet, I'll secure the chicken wire, or whatever wire, to the cattle panel wire.


----------



## monkeyman1

Progress photos. Hoping the rain holds off for a while tomorrow. Hope to get the hen house and laying boxes done tomorrow.

Need to plant some above ground plants tomorrow too. Should plant on Monday per the almanac. But have to work.


----------



## fishnvet

Monkeyman, it's not good for you to lay around all day doing nothing. You should find a few projects LOL.

Seriously, that coop is going up quickly. Where are the laying boxes going?


----------



## monkeyman1

Laying boxes? Joking .

They'll be there today, if I don't get rained out.


----------



## fishnvet

Yeah, I guess the chickens are the ones that will be doing all the laying around LOL. 

We made the mistake one time of raising up some chicks in another pen and didn't transfer them into the pen with nesting boxes early enough. Those hens were a PITA and would lay all over the place. I learned my lesson and make sure they have some boxes with a couple of ceramic eggs in them til they get the idea.


----------



## Rubberback

They won't lay till there 6 months old. Its a good idea to have them set up a few months before they start to lay. Just make sure the boxes are lower than their roost so they won't sleep in the boxes.
Mine free range but go back to the coop to lay their eggs.


----------



## monkeyman1

Got rained out building the hen house. The nesting boxes will be on the left outside.


----------



## chuck leaman

When they are grown and ready to start laying there is a layer crumble that City Farmer in Rosenberg sells that is 20% protien instead of the usual 16%. I started my adult hens on it and egg production went up by an 1-2 eggs a week per hen.


----------



## monkeyman1

chuck leaman said:


> When they are grown and ready to start laying there is a layer crumble that City Farmer in Rosenberg sells that is 20% protien instead of the usual 16%. I started my adult hens on it and egg production went up by an 1-2 eggs a week per hen.


Thanks Chuck. But I don't know what we're going to do with all of the eggs with regular production!

Made a little more progress between the showers on Sunday. Will put some type of decorative concrete product at the bottom to try and keep the varmints out.


----------



## chuck leaman

And for some cheap entertainment go buy some small crickets from Petco or Petsmart and drop em into you chick brooder. They go nuts over live crickets. I have lots of folks that want eggs. They have had to go without lately after we gave most of the old flock away. That will change in about 3-4 more months. I trade my extra eggs,maters, and white squash to folks for stuff I dont grow.


----------



## bowmansdad

Looking good. Varmints will try to get in and they will dig, chew, pull on wire to wiggle in. I buried 2x4 heavy gauge mesh panel about a foot deep around the bottom of my coop, keeps the *****, etc. away so far. Heavy gauge 1/2" mesh around the rest keeps them out of my windows. I used 3/4" treated plywood for a floor but that may not work for you. Good luck!


----------



## Rubberback

Is that a table attatched to the laying boxes ? Heres the inside of one of my coops. Notice the roost is higher than there boxes. You don't want your chickens sleeping in the boxes. Chickens poop in there sleep.


----------



## wet dreams

I guess I need to go take a few pics of our chicken pens, we have 3 now...WW


----------



## Rubberback

wet dreams said:


> I guess I need to go take a few pics of our chicken pens, we have 3 now...WW


Please do! Its a disease I have 6 pens & fixin to build another one.


----------



## monkeyman1

Rubberback said:


> Is that a table attached to the laying boxes ? Heres the inside of one of my coops. Notice the roost is higher than there boxes. You don't want your chickens sleeping in the boxes. Chickens poop in there sleep.


The thing that looks like a table is going to be a house where they can get out of the weather. The house will have a door on the opposite side from where the pic was taken, for cleaning out the house. The roosts - not in yet - will be higher than the laying boxes.

Got a little more done yesterday evening. I prefer DST because I can do a little something in the evenings.

Need more 2x4's vertically for fencing support, hopefully the wife will pick those up today.


----------



## Rubberback

Not quite sure about your plan. Is the roost gonna be inside the coop are outside. Personally, I have two roost in all my coops one inside the coop & one outside. Best to have the chickens protected from the wind. The chickens will get sick if the cold wind blows on them all night. No one likes to stand outside when the cold wind blows not even chickens.
When the hot summer comes rolling around thats a different story. I build all my coops these days that are three sided. Open coops. The heat is brutal on chickens they wear a down jacket 24/7. Cold doesn't bother them but a cold draft or wind blowing on them is not good. I block off the harsh winds & take advantage of the prevailing SE wind by positioning my coops. Let me show you here. If you take notice the flag in this picture is blowing from the SE straight into the coop. The picture was taken in August. The back walls block the north winds.


----------



## monkeyman1

Rubberback said:


> Not quite sure about your plan. Is the roost gonna be inside the coop are outside. Personally, I have two roost in all my coops one inside the coop & one outside. Best to have the chickens protected from the wind. The chickens will get sick if the cold wind blows on them all night. No one likes to stand outside when the cold wind blows not even chickens.
> When the hot summer comes rolling around thats a different story. I build all my coops these days that are three sided. Open coops. The heat is brutal on chickens they wear a down jacket 24/7. Cold doesn't bother them but a cold draft or wind blowing on them is not good. I block off the harsh winds & take advantage of the prevailing SE wind by positioning my coops. Let me show you here. If you take notice the flag in this picture is blowing from the SE straight into the coop. The picture was taken in August. The back walls block the north winds.


There will be roosts inside and outside the house. I'm adding that clear plastic roofing on the top of the house this afternoon. The house will have a door in the back for cleaning out the "fertilizer" for the compost pile. I've seen sliding windows on houses and I'll probably add those when done with the major stuff. Th hen house entry door will be in the bottom of the house so wind won't blow in there.

Edit: Had a change in plans on the cattle panels and chicken wire. Going to use the 1/2" square galvanized wire now.


----------



## Rubberback

monkeyman1 said:


> There will be roosts inside and outside the house. I'm adding that clear plastic roofing on the top of the house this afternoon. The house will have a door in the back for cleaning out the "fertilizer" for the compost pile. I've seen sliding windows on houses and I'll probably add those when done with the major stuff. Th hen house entry door will be in the bottom of the house so wind won't blow in there.
> 
> Edit: Had a change in plans on the cattle panels and chicken wire. Going to use the 1/2" square galvanized wire now.


Ok !! You won't regret using that wire. Its expensive but its nice knowing the gang is safe.


----------



## monkeyman1

Yep, expensive. $41 plus change per 25 ft roll.

Made a couple hours of progress yesterday evening.


----------



## Rubberback

As for space the general rule is two sq ft in the coop per chicken & 4 sq ft in the run per chicken. I usually give them more space.


----------



## Fishing Logic

The cheapest I found on 1/2" hardware cloth was American fence. I think it was $110 for a 48" x 100' ft. roll. I made mine to where the nesting boxes are in the door I use to clean out coop. I'm a novice to this but, it has worked well. The roost is just a 2x4 running the length of coop. You can see the edge of it in top of opened door. The nesting boxes doesn't get crapped on the way I got it. lol A good dog to keep them bad birds in check and you're good to go. 

Next on my list is to try quail. I've got plenty of room in back yard just haven't committed yet. It's been a year or so with these birds you would think I would have painted it by now. 

Dang.. I-phone turn you head sideways to view.


----------



## monkeyman1

Fishing Logic, that's an excellent idea on the door/laying boxes - wish I'd thought of that but I'm too far past that point now. Our clean-out door will be on the opposite site of the laying boxes. I'll have to go into the pen to clean it out. 

I see your roosting pole - that's about where my "indoor" roosting pole will go.

Great looking setup. Every time I look at chicken pens/coups I get some ideas.

My hen house opening will come up thru the floor of the house. I decided to put it there because the walls I could have put it in faced N or NNW - didn't want the hens mad at me in the winter.


----------



## wet dreams

Whats good about a hen walking thru poop to get on nest or am I missing something


----------



## Fishing Logic

lol Hadn't thought about it that way W.W. I'm sure at some point they all will walk in it. Mine is in between cleaning right now. I put a tile floor in and use those pine pellets that's use in horse stables to absorb moisture topped with pine flakes. Keeps it dry. Tile floor makes it a breeze to clean. A little shake of sevin dust as needed.


----------



## monkeyman1

Fishing Logic said:


> lol Hadn't thought about it that way W.W. I'm sure at some point they all will walk in it. Mine is in between cleaning right now. I put a tile floor in and use those pine pellets that's use in horse stables to absorb moisture topped with pine flakes. Keeps it dry. Tile floor makes it a breeze to clean. A little shake of sevin dust as needed.


FL, what is the purpose of the Sevin dust?


----------



## Rubberback

I personally don't use chemicals on the farm. Using chemicals can kill benefical bugs. Thats just the way I roll here.


----------



## Fishing Logic

I started using chemicals in the early 70's don't remember a lot of 70's. j/k I've had to use it a few times to control little flying critters similar to gnats a little bigger and black. 1st I clean coop and then sprinkle a little sevin before I put down pine flakes ect. I also use a little apple cider in water to help control algae growth.


----------



## Rubberback

Fishing Logic said:


> I started using chemicals in the early 70's don't remember a lot of 70's. j/k I've had to use it a few times to control little flying critters similar to gnats a little bigger and black. 1st I clean coop and then sprinkle a little sevin before I put down pine flakes ect. I also use a little apple cider in water to help control algae growth.


Use Braggs ACV with the mother. I put one tablespoon to every gallon its great for the birds & your dogs & even you. Lot of people use DE food grade vs Sevin Dust. I sell all the stuff I raise here at the farm so I like to sell farm fresh products with no chemicals added. I hear ya on the chemicals in the 70's thats why I have quite using chemicals LOL!! Still have a few vices now. I still love my cold beer & watching chicken TV every evening. One other thing I add to the chickens run is wood ash. I add wood ash for their dust bath areas this helps control mites & other small bugs that can bother your birds. Again, I sell veggies & eggs & don't wanna sell anything with chemicals in it or on it.


----------



## monkeyman1

Welsummer, have 3









Delaware, have 3

No pic of the 3 Buffs


----------



## Rubberback

I just hatched 40 from 48 eggs. I'm selling them to offset some of my chicken expenses. I still have 16 left. I'd keep them if I had another coop.


----------



## monkeyman1

Not that I can handle any more RB, but what breed are they?


----------



## Rubberback

Here's their Mom's: I call them Texas reds


----------



## monkeyman1

Purty.


----------



## Fishing Logic

Are we on our way to a chicken forum?


----------



## monkeyman1

Maybe just a rename to Farm and garden!


----------



## Rubberback

Fishing Logic said:


> Are we on our way to a chicken forum?


There a lot of fun & lay eggs. Plus the poop is great for gardening.I haven't bought eggs in years. I'll probably raise chickens for the rest of my days here.


----------



## devil1824

Coop du jour is almost complete! While everyone is at work they will be in the run. When I get home they have the whole yard. This our garden area. The fence and yard on the other side is mine too. I have a little more snake and dog proofing to do.


----------



## Part Timer

looks good! I want a something like that. How close are you neighbors?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## devil1824

I actually have 4 neighbors along my backyard. One is about 30 ft. from the coop.  All the others are over a 100ft. away(which is the rule). We live on 5/8 of an acre on a corner.

I have a big door on the other side to access food,water and to clean it out.


----------



## monkeyman1

Looks good devil1824!


----------



## Rubberback

Devil, I see your packing some heat.


----------



## chuck leaman

Is that for the chickens who get out of line or dont produce? My boy picked up 4 bantum chicks this weekend. The leghorns are almost ready to go in the coop.


----------



## devil1824

I just got back from lowes, grabbed a beer and headed to the back yard. Hands were full so I didn't take it off till I was back there.  Don't leave home without it. 
I've had mine since Feb. 15th. so at night I keep the light on and during the day they can go without. Slowly getting them away from it.


----------



## Rubberback

I hear ya Devil. I pack a rifle 24/7 at the farm.


----------



## Fishing Logic

I got a shock today. Went to get more hardware cloth 1/2 x 1/2 same roll I got last year for $110 48" x 100' it was $160 now. I have a bunny project to build a pen for that is my girls leftover 4H project. Thought I would buy extra for upcoming quail project to hide cost.


----------



## wet dreams

I have been using 2"x4"welded wire(6'x100'=110.00) to completly enclose ours, had some problem with critters a cpl of yrs back. We have 4 completed and 2 more under construction, one will be for raising Quail after we kill the X-Rocks(meat birds). We got 29 (more) 3 weeks ago, 16 of these are Jumbo Cornish X-Rocks, the others are gonna be laying hens, 1st pic was taken at 4 days old,notice the size diff in the 2nd pic between the 2. Rest are just a few pics of of our coops, one is 30x60 split into three smaller coops, 16 Cornish X Rocks, 4 CoCo Marans, 4 Blue Laced Rd Wyanedotts, 4 Columbian Wyandotts, 12 Jersey Giants, 5 Americanas, 5 Red Stars, 2 Black Stars, 2 Partridge Rocks, 2 Brown Legguns....WW


----------



## chuck leaman

We ended up with some Cornish rocks a couple of years ago when I first started raising chickens. Didn't know they were a meat bird until I asked the folks at the feed store about them when they out grew the other chicks. Since Im a wuss and have trouble killing animals I raise we let them live. Out of 7 only one made it past 6 months and she live 1.5 years. The rest fell over dead big,fat, and happy. We called one beach ball because he was round like one.


----------



## Rubberback

I'm not trying to be a know it all I just hate to loose my birds.WW I'd put some 2 ft wire around the bottom of that 2x4 wire. Notice the boy has his hand in the run. Well, a **** will do the same thing & pull the bird through the wire..


----------



## wet dreams

Agree BUT all their roost are enclosed and no way for a **** to get a hand thru to get them while on roost. The roost pictured is for daytime use only, when I notice **** or possum tracks I set the traps, I have had a **** wipe me out yrs back but the top was open, I try and **** proof my pens now....we should be finished with the 2 last pens today, they do have 2' of chicken wire around the bottom to keep the biddies in, we even burry wire around the bottom to guard against them digging under..


----------



## wet dreams

chuck leaman said:


> We ended up with some Cornish rocks a couple of years ago when I first started raising chickens. Didn't know they were a meat bird until I asked the folks at the feed store about them when they out grew the other chicks. Since Im a wuss and have trouble killing animals I raise we let them live. Out of 7 only one made it past 6 months and she live 1.5 years. The rest fell over dead big,fat, and happy. We called one beach ball because he was round like one.


The X Rocks really surprised us as fast as they grow, their 3 times as big as the others hatched on the same day. They recommend NOT letting them mature cuz of problems with legs not supporting the weight, males weigh 3-4lbs at 6-8 weeks n females take a week or so longer to reach the same...


----------



## greenhornet

Dang! All this talk about chickens has me wanting to get some now....how smelly are the coops? My grandparents had them but I can't recall how big an issue the smell was.


----------



## devil1824

I only have 4 and what little smell there is, is contained in the coop. They are still adjusting to the run so there isn't much poop out there. . There chicken. 
Looks like there getting ready for the guillotine. lol. And I do have screen all around the outside bottom now with landscaping bricks on top of that.


----------



## chuck leaman

Not much of an issue at all. New shavings or hay every couple of months or so prevents that. Plus your not gonna have 1,000 chickens like a commercial operation. As long as the coops have some ventilation you will be alright. The chicken poo shavings or straw make for some good compost too.


----------



## Part Timer

greenhornet said:


> Dang! All this talk about chickens has me wanting to get some now....


Ya me too but my nieghbors are too close......is there any breeds of chickens that are silent lol that way my nieghbors wont know

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wet dreams

We use 'barnyard lime' to help inside and under the roost, helps alot...WW


----------



## chuck leaman

Hens don't make a lot of noise. You have a few that like to announce it when they lay an egg but that's about it. Our first batch of new hens got moved to the coop this morning. Our 4 bantam hens and my old red showed em who was boss for a bit but they settled down nicely.


----------



## chuck leaman

I picked up 7 Ameraucana chicks at TSC in El Campo yesterday as part of my Son's Easter gifts. Cute little farts. Does anyone know where I can get a couple of Welsumers near El Campo?


----------



## Cody C

Update on our valentine chicks, they're all doing great. Pretty sure we ended up with a bunch of roosters, but it is what it is. 
My dad went to the feed store for horse feed and came back with six ducks! 2 mallards, 2 whites, and 2 crosses. 
Chickens tried eating them, but they are now separated. Was fun putting them in a little pool and watching them swim around! 
Ready for some eggs!


Cody C


----------



## Cody C

Cody C


----------



## Rubberback

Whats wrong with this picture ?


----------



## Really

Here's mine I built over the last few weekends. The raised beds will be vegetables with half round chicken wire "runs" between the rows so the chickens can work the soil and weed. The skirt around it is 2 feet of 12"x12" pavers on top of 2 feet of hardware cloth ground laid skirting and all the pavers are boxed in by the planters so they can't be pulled. Hotwire at 6 and 18 inches.

Small to start but I know I'll go bigger in the future and this will turn into a meat bird or pheasant coop.

3 buff orpingtons
4 amercaunas "Easter eggers"
2 polish lace


----------



## Really

Used the plastic deck boards for the coop floor and an old double hung window I had and mounted outside in to be able to help vent the coop and replace food and water in the coop itself without opening the main door .

I regret not making the run walk in height for anyone starting one.

I've already seen scratch marks on the pavers but very little and that coupled with the Hotwire seems to be a very good deterrent.


----------



## monkeyman1

Really nice Really!


----------



## chuck leaman

Ducks are fun but I hate changing the shavings in their brooder. They get em wet every day and it makes the brooder pen stink. The 2 mixes you got look to be magpie ducks.


----------



## Fishing Logic

Had one of my RIR's lay a strange egg yesterday.


----------



## chuck leaman

Is she a young hen? Strange shaped eggs are common when they first start laying.


----------



## wet dreams

Don't be surprised if theres 2 yolks inside, we had some just like that, as said above not uncommon...WW


----------



## Fishing Logic

No this hen is about 3 years old. I had a couple of shell less from them when they where young. I may take a picture when I crack it. I've never gotten a double yolk before. This is small torpedo shaped one. lol


----------



## chumy

Really said:


> Here's mine I built over the last few weekends. The raised beds will be vegetables with half round chicken wire "runs" between the rows so the chickens can work the soil and weed. The skirt around it is 2 feet of 12"x12" pavers on top of 2 feet of hardware cloth ground laid skirting and all the pavers are boxed in by the planters so they can't be pulled. Hotwire at 6 and 18 inches.
> 
> Small to start but I know I'll go bigger in the future and this will turn into a meat bird or pheasant coop.
> 
> 3 buff orpingtons
> 4 amercaunas "Easter eggers"
> 2 polish lace


Interesting concept. Chicken weed and feed and fertilize


----------



## Squarehead

Anyone know what causes a chicken to lay cloudy eggs?


----------



## chuck leaman

Squarehead said:


> Anyone know what causes a chicken to lay cloudy eggs?


I didn't know so I looked it up. It says it can be caused by carbon dioxide in very fresh eggs.


----------



## Really

Planters, fence and plants in.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yes when they are young they sometimes lay some strange egg shapes.


----------



## Law Dog

Like the concept;Really, Congrats!


----------



## wet dreams

Looks nice but I think you should go ahead and buy some more of whatever you got planted in that garden, to replace what the chickens get...


----------



## Really

wet dreams said:


> Looks nice but I think you should go ahead and buy some more of whatever you got planted in that garden, to replace what the chickens get...


Just fenced and cross fenced with 2" chicken wire they have 3 acres to roam but seem fixated on the strawberry plants


----------



## monkeyman1

Our Delawares and one Buff Orpington, 7 weeks old, are practically pets now...walk up to me and want to be petted.


----------



## Fish&Chips

monkeyman1 said:


> Our Delawares and one Buff Orpington, 7 weeks old, are practically pets now...walk up to me and want to be petted.


Yes, I remember mine would do that because we would handle them a lot. It is pretty neat. My kids would love to handle them.


----------



## wet dreams

Killed a few of our meat birds, was amazed at the growth rate, these were hatched on 3/1 and killed at 45days old. They are Cornish-X-Rocks, they are 3-4 times as big as the other biddies hatched the same day. The eggs in pics are lrg....WW


----------



## monkeyman1

About 2 months old now. I think the seller needs lessons in sexing them tho. We think we have 3 Roos out of 9 total...we didn't want ANY.


----------



## Rubberback

There hard to sexs. The hatchery's hire experts to sexs the chicks. When I hatch I usually get half pullets & half cocks.


----------



## chuck leaman

I ended up with one roo out of 12 but I will take him. Got one bantam rooster out of 6 which is luck because they cant tell with them.


----------



## monkeyman1

one rooster i wouldn't mind, but not 3. hope i'm wrong.

the guy that sexed them used some hocus pocus BS method on my wife. i guess he was right most of the time!


----------



## chuck leaman

3 for 6 hens is to many. You will need to find homes for 2 of them. That or get 12 more hens.


----------



## monkeyman1

chuck leaman said:


> 3 for 6 hens is to many. You will need to find homes for 2 of them. That or get 12 more hens.


Not sure what to do with them. The guy said we could bring them back and trade for hens. But the wife is attached to them now, so I guess we'll keep em. Might let them free range.


----------



## Cody C

We didn't do too good on our first batch of 8 that we got from the feed store. They were 'suppose' to be pullets. Think we ended up with 3 hens and 5 Roos... Then all of the other 6 are hens. 
Of course, the coolest chicken we have (barred rock) turned out to be a roo... He loves your attention. 
Also the first batch are way more socialized, so it's unfortunate that we have some many Roos. 

Not sure what we're going to do with them. Have 4 silver laced wyndottes and a barred rock roo if anyone needs some. 
My mom is attached, so I think they will just be free range and the hens will be locked up. 


Cody C


----------



## chuck leaman

The feed store has been about 60-40 for me on hens -roos. Tractor Supply has been grate. 1 roo out of 16 pullets this year.


----------



## monkeyman1

We ended up with what we think are 2 Wellsummer roos and they are pretty birds, which is another reason we don't want to get rid of them. The other is a Buff Orp.

Oh well, worse things could happen!


----------



## monkeyman1

chuck leaman said:


> The feed store has been about 60-40 for me on hens -roos. Tractor Supply has been grate. 1 roo out of 16 pullets this year.


The wife researched the birds she wanted. TSC didn't offer Wellsummers - may because they're difficult to sex.

BTW, TSC has a good website called grit.com.


----------



## wet dreams

We've ordered all ours from http://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/index.html prob around 60-70 and only >>>1<<< mistake on sexing, Wellsummer roo is the chicken on the 'Corn Flake' box....


----------



## mark9199

Good looking coop, MonkeyMan! Nice job.


----------



## monkeyman1

mark9199 said:


> Good looking coop, MonkeyMan! Nice job.


Thanks Mark. The plan is to put rice hulls as ground cover after the grass is mostly gone.

FYI for beginner chicken wranglers like me, the Wellsummers are the dark ones, Buff Orpingtons the red ones and Delawares the white ones. The Delawares the most friendly, followed by the Buffs...and the Wellsummers are, well, chickens!


----------



## chuck leaman

I wanted some Wellsummers but couldn't find any. Couldn't find any Buff Orps either.


----------

